# [Kaufberatung] 120/144 Hz Monitor



## Grabbi3 (24. Mai 2013)

Guten abend zusammen,

ich bin auf der suche 120/144 Hz Monitor da ich hauptsächlich shooter spiele.
Da ich jedoch nicht so viel ahnung von aktuellen Monitoren habe wollte ich euch mal um Rat und eure Erfahrungen bitten.

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob es ein 24" oder 27" werden soll mein Sitzabstand beträgt ca 70-80cm was meint ihr ?

Aktuell zur auswahl stehen
- Benq xl2411t
- Asus VG248QE
- Asus Vg278HE

Über weitere vorschläge und empfehlungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## SgtRheinstein (24. Mai 2013)

Asus Vg278HE hab ich ist top und ist glaub ich auch von denen der beste! 
Ich kann ihn wärmsten empfehlen


----------



## Grabbi3 (24. Mai 2013)

Vielen dank für deine Erfahrung,

aber meinst du nicht das 27" eventuell zu groß für meinen Sitzabstand sind ?
Wie weit sitzt du den von deinem Monitor weg ?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (25. Mai 2013)

Also ich habe nen 23" Monitor auf 70cm Abstand und mir ist der fast zu klein. 
Die ideale Größe des Monitors und die minimal zufriedenstellende Pixeldichte muss jeder für sich selbst herausfinden.
Ich würde mich zwischen den beiden Asus Monitoren entscheiden. Die Benq sind zwar inzwischen in den Gamingeigenschaften minimal besser, patzen aber ordentlich bei der Bildqualität.
Der VG278HE hat bei Prad.de sehr ordentlich abgeschnitten: PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VG278HE
Der Testbericht des VG248QE wird erst am 10.06. kostenlos veröffentlicht. Die Endnote war genauso wie beim 27 Zöller "gut".
Letztenendes sind sicherlich beides gute Monitore und ich würde eher zum VG248QE tendieren, da FullHD und 27" nicht jedem taugt und der VG248QE doch ne ordentliche Stufe günstiger ist.


----------



## Grabbi3 (26. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir jetzt den Asus Vg278HE bestellt die 27" habens mir irgendwie angetan 
Fals er mir nicht gefällt wirds wohl der Vg248QE.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## SgtRheinstein (26. Mai 2013)

Hey ich denke das ist eine gute Entscheidung! Ich möchte die 27Zoll nicht mehr missen. Auch wenn es "nur" FullHD ist aber wenn man einen 144Hz Monitor mit 2560*1440 haben möchte muss man echt tief in die Tasche greifen und ich glaube die Auswahl an solchen Monitoren ist noch sehr begrenzt. 

Ich habe mich auch schon mal nach einem Monitor mit 2560*1440 umgesehen aber letztendlich möchte ich die 144Hz nicht mehr missen xD


----------



## mr.4EvEr (26. Mai 2013)

SgtRheinstein schrieb:


> Hey ich denke das ist eine gute Entscheidung! Ich möchte die 27Zoll nicht mehr missen. Auch wenn es "nur" FullHD ist aber wenn man einen 144Hz Monitor mit 2560*1440 haben möchte muss man echt tief in die Tasche greifen und ich glaube die Auswahl an solchen Monitoren ist noch sehr begrenzt.
> 
> Ich habe mich auch schon mal nach einem Monitor mit 2560*1440 umgesehen aber letztendlich möchte ich die 144Hz nicht mehr missen xD


 
Es gibt noch keinen Monitor mit 120/144hz und WQHD. Es gibt noch nichtmal FullHD IPS 120/144hz Monitore (Fernseher jedoch schon).
Eine Option für manche Gamer war inzwischen das Übertakten von Korea-Monitoren...letztenendes ist dies aber auch nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## Anticrist (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

also ich besitze den VG278H (is das selbe wie der HE) und er gilt nach wie vor als einer der Besten 120Hz Monitore ... damit kannst du nichts falsch machen.
Du hast wie bei allen Asus Monitoren die ich kenne ganz leichtes Ghosting bei schwarzer Schrift auf weißem Grund, aber viele nehmen das überhaupt nicht wahr.
Zum Benq Gerät kann ich nicht viel sagen.. aber laut Tests wohl nahezu gleichwertig mit den Asus Modellen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (26. Mai 2013)

Anticrist schrieb:


> also ich besitze den VG278H (is das selbe wie der HE) und er gilt nach wie vor als einer der Besten 120Hz Monitore ..


 
Das ist falsch der VG278HE ist eine leichte, aber bessere Weiterentwicklung des VG278H, der 144hz statt 120hz bietet und günstiger ist. Der VG278H wird hingegen mit einer integrierten Webcam und einer 3d Vision Brille ausgeliefert.




Anticrist schrieb:


> Du hast wie bei allen Asus Monitoren die ich kenne ganz leichtes Ghosting bei schwarzer Schrift auf weißem Grund, aber viele nehmen das überhaupt nicht wahr.
> Zum Benq Gerät kann ich nicht viel sagen.. aber laut Tests wohl nahezu gleichwertig mit den Asus Modellen



Schlieren sind bei Schwarz auf Weiß (worst case) normal.
Der Benq ist meistens in der Endnote fast auf Augenhöhe mit dem Asus. Aber nur, weil seine Reaktionszeit und sein Inputlag minimal besser sind. Dafür patzen die Benq ordentlich in Punkto Bildqualität.


----------



## Anticrist (26. Mai 2013)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Das ist falsch der VG278HE ist eine leichte, aber bessere Weiterentwicklung des VG278H, der 144hz statt 120hz bietet und günstiger ist. Der VG278H wird hingegen mit einer integrierten Webcam und einer 3d Vision Brille ausgeliefert.



Das ist keine Webcam, das ist der eingebaute 3D Vision Sensor


----------



## SgtRheinstein (26. Mai 2013)

@mr.4EvEr 

Ja also das wusste ich auch nicht. Ich dachte es gäbe schon welche aber jenseits der 1000€ daher uninteressant für nen 27Zoll


----------

